# Open Concept Living Dining and Kitchen



## natathia (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi there! 
I am moving into a new home, it is an open spaced area so the living room, dining room and kitchen are attached. There is a wall of windows as it is outlooking a lake. The windows go all the way up to the peak. There is light maple wood floors, as well as light maple trim, kitchen cupboards and doors. All handles for the cupboards and doors are pewter and the area is painted a tan color. I am not sure what I should do for the blinds/curtains, and also how to decorate such a large space. Right now, we have black leather sofas and glass/pewter coffee tables for the living room. We are in the process of getting a dining room table but we're not sure what kind. I am unsure of how to decorate the area, especially since it's such a large space. There is also a very large fire place and brick taking up the wall of the living room. Please help! I don't know how to decorate the space!


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

any pictures?


----------



## natathia (Jul 21, 2011)

Here are some pics! as you can see it is a large space with a lot of windows (ignore the upside down couch and the 1991 table ha ha)


----------



## pinaymommy (Jul 29, 2011)

*Decorating Idea*

Hi there,

Wow, that looks like a huge space to work with!  
By the way, I'm just a newbie and these are just my ideas:

First you need to decide what theme you want to work with for each of your living spaces. Next choose colors that are soothing on areas that you need to relax such as living room. On the kitchen I like bright and cheery colors. 

Also, I suggest use paintings that are vibrant and colorful to add life to your space. 

I found these paintings really nice http://www.theartofhappiness.net/index.php 

i really hope I helped.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

what a great space! I love the windows and the fireplace. Your table really isn't the worst I have seen. Slip covers over those chairs would help. Have you thought about turning the table so its horizontal to the window? Do you have a type of decorating that you prefer? I personally like a modern eclectic vibe. Having a general idea of what you prefer will help.

Also, are your fab windows tinted? We tinted our own with the big box stuff and its amazing what a difference it has made to our ac bill. Getting some large pots (especially since its the end of the season everywhere) and putting in some great plants outside the windows that flank your door will help to bring some of the outdoors in (which you have already started with your own plants).


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

In dealing with such a large wonderful space the first thing I would address is your window coverings. Are you doing blinds?? leave open?? do you need privacy?? Once that issue is addressed, and that could be the most costly issue in your space, then you will have a platform to jump off of for your decorating scheme. Until that issue, atleast for me, is addressed it would be hard to further give any advice or ideas for you to work with. Finding fabrics that you love is much harder than finding a paint color that works with them. Paint is always the last thing to finalize.

Knowing your style of what you want to surround yourselves with would also help in knowing what direction to take. You may want to first contact someone who does window treatments in your area and get ideas and information from them. Many times you can get free consultations, some times you have to pay a fee. In the long run if you want your space to be ALL IT CAN BE, that fee is a small price to pay.


----------



## natathia (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Thanks for the replies! I'll try to address as many of the things brought up. First thing, we are not allowed to paint the interiors, it was requested by the builders. As for the style of decoration, we prefer more traditional, vintage-ish. For example we have a huge claw foot bathtub in the bathroom. It is a lakefront cottage, and I do collect a lot of antiques, so it's a bit tricky to incorporate everything. As for window coverings, there is a covered deck covering the kitchen door & the wall of windows. The windows I am most concerned about are the living room because the sun does heat up the wood floor significantly. We would like to keep it as lit up as possible from the sunlight, as for privacy, it's in the middle of nowhere and it's on a point for a lake so there is very little people around. So privacy is not a concern as much.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

I would definitely tint your windows! You will dramatically cut the heat from all the direct sunlight and you will help prevent fading of your floors from the sunlight. 

I have done all the window in my house and it has made a dramatic difference. It is very easy to do. You can get the tint at a big box store (I got mine at a blue one). You will need an empty spray bottle, measuring tape, scissors, squeegee, exacto knife (or something similar), scotch tape and baby shampoo. 

prepare your spray bottle with water and 1/8 teaspoon baby shampoo.

1) wash your windows - you don't want any dust or streaks
2) Measure your windows and cut a panel off the roll of tinting, making sure that you leave 1/4-1/2" extra that you will trim off later.
3) here is the fun part - take two pieces of scotch tape and you need to put the pieces of tape on both sides of one corner edge of the film. You are doing this as the film (as thin as it is) has a clear plastic backing on it that you need to remove. You need to make sure that the tape is a bit offset from each other but you still want a bit of the tape to be able to touch each other. This part take a bit of practice, but really its not hard.
4) Pull the tape apart, as you do you will have a clear film you dispose of and the very thin tinting film. spray the tinting film with your bottle of water/shampoo, then spray your window with the water mix as well. I usually spray the tinting as I am taking off the clear film.
5) place the tinting on the window, the water mix will allow you to move/remove it as needed.
6) spray the front of the tinting - this is so you don't drag the film around.
7) begin squeegeeing the tinting - all the water mix will come out at the bottom of the window - try not to leave bubbles.
8) once you are satisfied with the results, trim the extra tinting film off with the knife. You do need to leave a very small gap for expansion.

there are kits available that have a squeegee and knife that you can use at the box stores. In the future do not clean your windows with an ammonia based cleaner, it will eventually damage the tinting. Main thing is to not do this while the sun is hitting this window, the heat will dry up the water mix too quickly - good luck!


----------

